# Fisher Cutter Cube



## TCKyewbs (Jul 11, 2016)

I've heard a lot of people talk about this mod but haven't seen any in depth videos about it so I decided to make one


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2016)

I just discovered this last week. I only want the cutter cube tho, I'm gonna sell the fisher one.


----------

